
Ryancare – The American Health Care Act. With Fire - jwoglom
http://ryan.care/
======
jwoglom
Github:
[https://github.com/jwoglom/ryancare](https://github.com/jwoglom/ryancare)

It's pretty simple, just a static site. But aren't dumb things like this
exactly what the Internet was designed for?

------
jayrox
this NEEDS to be republi.care

let the republicans own this.

~~~
jwoglom
That domain's not available, unfortunately. trump.care wasn't available
either. I figured Ryancare was the best name to go with -- the bill has
already been branded as that name in some circles.

~~~
jayrox
unfortunately, letting trump and the rest dodge the blame bullet when it
comes.

